# Tmi alert



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Anyone else lose a significant amount of weight and have their libido go crazy? Not that I had an issue before but wow. Is it the changes in hormones?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Lose weight together with your SO and let the good times roll..........

I just threw a perfectly good doughnut in the trash........

Have a great night and morning and nooner......


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hiro said:


> Lose weight together with your SO and let the good times roll..........
> 
> I just threw a perfectly good doughnut in the trash........
> 
> Have a great night and morning and nooner......


Lol you won't regret not eating that dougnut,lovings are better


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Apparently it does, and it's a good thing. 

"Your body can go through a lot of changes when you lose weight. The scale is moving down and you may have more energy, feel happier, and even have more confidence. To top it off, your sex drive may have even suddenly kicked into action."

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/se...not-just-for-the-reasons-you-think/ar-BBGJjRW


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Your experiences may vary.
With the guys I've worked with, spanning 50 years, I have seen a connection between a wife dropping a bunch of weight and then leaving her husband. I've heard it called "getting down to track weight. She's getting ready to run." Then shortly after, she has a new lover and dumping her husband.
I cannot see into the hearts and minds of anyone. So, I don't know if the weight loss increased self-confidence and libido goes up with that and they felt they could do better and bailed on hubby or they made plans to leave and then needed to get in shape to attract a new lover. Sort of a chicken and egg thing.
I've bitten my tongue more than a few times when a workmate mentions, "My wife has lost 30 pounds and looks great." Too often that comment is followed a few months later by, "My wife and I are doing a trial separation." Then, " My wife has a lover and she's filed for divorce." 
Married or single, I think weight loss increases self image, increases confidence and spikes. libido. Enjoy.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> Apparently it does, and it's a good thing.
> 
> "Your body can go through a lot of changes when you lose weight. The scale is moving down and you may have more energy, feel happier, and even have more confidence. To top it off, your sex drive may have even suddenly kicked into action."
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/se...not-just-for-the-reasons-you-think/ar-BBGJjRW


That is for sure


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

haypoint said:


> Your experiences may vary.
> With the guys I've worked with, spanning 50 years, I have seen a connection between a wife dropping a bunch of weight and then leaving her husband. I've heard it called "getting down to track weight. She's getting ready to run." Then shortly after, she has a new lover and dumping her husband.
> I cannot see into the hearts and minds of anyone. So, I don't know if the weight loss increased self-confidence and libido goes up with that and they felt they could do better and bailed on hubby or they made plans to leave and then needed to get in shape to attract a new lover. Sort of a chicken and egg thing.
> I've bitten my tongue more than a few times when a workmate mentions, "My wife has lost 30 pounds and looks great." Too often that comment is followed a few months later by, "My wife and I are doing a trial separation." Then, " My wife has a lover and she's filed for divorce."
> Married or single, I think weight loss increases self image, increases confidence and spikes. libido. Enjoy.


Those poor guys. Well I can guarantee that isn't happening here. Im as loyal as it gets


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

It takes a lot of hard work and dedication to be physically fit. In the case of the ladies "getting down to track weight", maybe they just realized after their achievements that they didn't need to be shackled to an unmotivated slob. And good for them.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

My youngest sister has a "tits on a boar hog" husband. 
Everytime she tries to lose weight, he is right there, sabotaging all of her efforts.
He does his best to make sure his "meal ticket" doesn't leave him. 
So sad too, for if they both would/could work together, they could have a great life, but.... I can't change him, or her either. 
If she asks me for advice, I am very happy to try to give it to her, but with kindness, and caring. 
So, I keep my mouth shut, until she asks, until then, I have finally realized that it is HER problem, not mine and I have no control over anyone but ME.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

haypoint said:


> Your experiences may vary.
> With the guys I've worked with, spanning 50 years, I have seen a connection my between a wife dropping a bunch of weight and then leaving her husband. I've heard it called "getting down to track weight. She's getting ready to run." Then shortly after, she has a new lover and dumping her husband.
> I cannot see into the hearts and minds of anyone. So, I don't know if the weight loss increased self-confidence and libido goes up with that and they felt they could do better and bailed on hubby or they made plans to leave and then needed to get in shape to attract a new lover. Sort of a chicken and egg thing.
> I've bitten my tongue more than a few times when a workmate mentions, "My wife has lost 30 pounds and looks great." Too often that comment is followed a few months later by, "My wife and I are doing a trial separation." Then, " My wife has a lover and she's filed for divorce."
> Married or single, I think weight loss increases self image, increases confidence and spikes. libido. Enjoy.


I've seen this happen too many times. After hubby pays for the tummy tuck, the beast implants and gets those teeth brightened for her it seems his work is done, no longer needed.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

I've seen it happen also, alot. but not sure really the real cause per say. on the surface it certainly can be the one who loses the weight just decides to move on,especially since we all know it is really 'fun' to be in the dating cycle, not always so much 'fun' to be in the real life with all the real problems part that need to be dealt with, not to mention in todays world, and surely in the past also, when people date they often put on the dog, they exaggerate and make everything more exciting and cover up the flaws. heck, there is a reason people stay up all night in vegas...you see the place during the light of day? its a sh*thole...but at night when its sort of in the dark it looks all glamorous with the lights,action and of course the alcohol they keep serving you every few minutes...haha..it is alluring of course to visit and con yourself into thinking that is the reality...it seldom i though of course.
but one of the things that can happen also is bitterness, even some resentment and aggravation that can cause tensions. one spouse starts to move forward and the other just sort of isn't, the other looks at them and sees how hot they are looking again, and well they themselves are not, and it can breed insecurity, and if one decides "well, heck, I did a lot of work to look good, I'm going to let someone see me." be they only friends or just going out and having a good time, and the other doesn't go or enjoy themselves so much because they don;t have the extra energy or confidence due to looking good, then a lot more issues can happen.
Even the increased energy, feeling sexy and increased sex drive can cause issues when the partner doesn't necessarily have it, and someone else down the way may at the time.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We read and listen to Rip Esselstyn quite a bit. Rip is a firefighter and his father is Dr. Caldwell Esselstyn who is a cardioligist and author of the book, Prevent and Reverse Heart Disease: The Revolutionary, Scientifically Proven, Nutrition-Based Cure.

Rip is the founder of the Engine 2 Diet, which is a WFPB lifestyle diet. This is what Rip has to say about ED (which I know is not exactly the same as low libido). He is talking to the firefighters as Engine 2 in the quote below. 



> So let’s slay some of those dragons here together. So first, they thought red-meat put hair on their chest and made them more manly. And I said: “Guys, no, it doesn’t. What it does is it puts plaque in your arteries and it makes you less of a man.”
> 
> The canary in a coalmine when it comes to heart disease. The first sign is an under-performing penis. And I said you take a look at the size of the arteries, they go up to the brain, to the heart, down in the legs they’re all about five millimeters in diameter, about the size the straw here you take a look at the size of the artery that goes to the male penis it’s one millimeter. It’s about the size of this coffee stirring straw right here and what happens after you eat all that meat, right? It gets clogged up with all the fat, the cholesterol and the animal protein. And that’s problematic.
> 
> So if you wanna slay that erectile dysfunction dragon and allow your Puff-the-Magic Dragon to roar, (Laughter) then you wanna ditch the meat and you wanna reach for the plants.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I want people to look good and feel good about themselves, however they determine. What I think should not matter. A doughnut shared while sharing a mutually satisfying activity whatever that is, could be a good thing with respect to individuals special diet health, and activities recommended by their doctors. I have a sweet spot, no pun intended, for weight and feel good point, and I have to work hard to keep it on. I don't have a lot of energy reserve and I'm learning to eat better as I go and to take on fuel often before I feel hungry. 

Libido may have been made to be crazy. I have no facts or data, as usual.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

When I got out of the army in 1978 I weighed 180 pounds, and I weigh 180 pounds today. I don't try to take any special credit for this, it's just genetics. As for sex. I had sex once, and it wasn't that big of a deal. And it damm sure wasn't worth ten dollars.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

muleskinner2 said:


> When I got out of the army in 1978 I weighed 180 pounds, and I weigh 180 pounds today. I don't try to take any special credit for this, it's just genetics. As for sex. I had sex once, and it wasn't that big of a deal. And it damm sure wasn't worth ten dollars.


Omg ha ha. If it wasn't that big of a deal,you weren't doing it right


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Bret said:


> I want people to look good and feel good about themselves, however they determine. What I think should not matter. A doughnut shared while sharing a mutually satisfying activity whatever that is, could be a good thing with respect to individuals special diet health, and activities recommended by their doctors. I have a sweet spot, no pun intended, for weight and feel good point, and I have to work hard to keep it on. I don't have a lot of energy reserve and I'm learning to eat better as I go and to take on fuel often before I feel hungry.
> 
> Libido may have been made to be crazy. I have no facts or data, as usual.


What, you like fat girls?

I didn't quite understand your post though, on a more serious note.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

muleskinner2 said:


> When I got out of the army in 1978 I weighed 180 pounds, and I weigh 180 pounds today. I don't try to take any special credit for this, it's just genetics. As for sex. I had sex once, and it wasn't that big of a deal. And it damm sure wasn't worth ten dollars.





Oregon1986 said:


> Omg ha ha. If it wasn't that big of a deal,you weren't doing it right


Oh my.... my bladder isn't dealing with this very well!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> Oh my.... my bladder isn't dealing with this very well!


Lol guy don't know what he's missing


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oregon1986 said:


> Lol guy don't know what he's missing


I hope he was kidding, because I think the dude is kinda old, and... having to go through your entire life without sex..
Yeah.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> I hope he was kidding, because I think the dude is kinda old, and... having to go through your entire life without sex..
> Yeah.


Talk about misery


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

barnbilder said:


> You get what you pay for.


Lol $10 isn't going to get you a whole lot,maybe the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

That might explain a bunch, actually


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

The worst I ever had was wonderful though.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

barnbilder said:


> You get what you pay for.


I heard that free sex is the most costly.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Hahahah... I love how these threads tend to devolve sometimes.


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

I know a 22 year old guy with three kids from two women. He didn't pay for the sex but yeah, it was costly.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Hooligans said:


> I know a 22 year old guy with three kids from two women. He didn't pay for the sex but yeah, it was costly.


Sounds like you've met my old high school boyfriend! He had his first at 15... before I met him, obviously. He now has either 5 or 6 kids, from (I think) 4 different women. In fact, I'm pretty sure I'm the only girlfriend he ever had that he DIDN'T knock up! For years, I thought there was something wrong with me... turns out, it was really him there's something wrong with. 

I say this good naturedly, I don't really have any hate for the guy or anything. We're friendly to one another if we run into each other at a store or whatever.


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

The good news in this guy's case is that he recently had a vasectomy. At least he recognized the problem. Hopefully he won't regret it later when he's done growing up.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Hooligans said:


> The good news in this guy's case is that he recently had a vasectomy. At least he recognized the problem. Hopefully he won't regret it later when he's done growing up.


That was smart of him!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I sure love this site,lol.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

In over eleven years of being here, I can't say that I have ever been bored. Ate a ton of popcorn, too.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

CajunSunshine said:


> In over eleven years of being here, I can't say that I have ever been bored. Ate a ton of popcorn, too.


Wow you been here a long time! I bet you have met a lot of interesting people


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Oregon1986 said:


> Wow you been here a long time! I bet you have *met a lot of interesting people*


You have NO idea...we had a ton of fun, sprinkled with love, along with more than a few good barfights complete with busted chops, plus some messy tears in our beers too... the works! We laughed and laughed at ourselves and each other. We were like a "Cheers" sitcom on steroids.

The poor moderators were very, very busy, as I recall...It must have been like herding a thousand cats. Wait. There is a video for that. I will find it and post it for old times sake and as a tribute to our mods.

As our archives can testify, we also had lots and LOTS of informative homesteady posts.

The crowd here now is quite...umm...tame ever since the boat capsized some years ago and many of our members swam for other shores. But we still good people.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

CajunSunshine said:


> You have NO idea...we had a ton of fun, sprinkled with love, along with a few good barfights complete with busted chops, plus some messy tears in our beers too... the works! We laughed and laughed at ourselves and each other. We were like a "Cheers" sitcom on steroids.
> 
> As our archives can testify, we also had lots and LOTS of informative homesteady posts.
> 
> The crowd here now is quite...umm...tame ever since the boat capsized some years ago and many of our members swam for other shores. But we still good people.


I would love for some of those personalities to come back


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I edited my post to say this:

The poor moderators were very, very busy, as I recall...It must have been like herding ten thousand cats. Wait. There is a video for that. I will find it and post it for old times sake and as a tribute to our mods.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

CajunSunshine said:


> I edited my post to say this:
> 
> The poor moderators were very, very busy, as I recall...It must have been like herding ten thousand cats. Wait. There is a video for that. I will find it and post it for old times sake and as a tribute to our mods.


Lol love it


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

That video was great!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I still love it here... where else will we find a thread in a seemingly innocent and boring dieting section, and the thread meanders from losing weight, to gaining off-da-charts libido, to vasectomies, and herding cats?


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

ShannonR said:


> That video was great!


The moderators will seriously relate to it, I am sure. LOLOLOL


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

CajunSunshine said:


> The moderators will seriously relate to it, I am sure. LOLOLOL


Do we even have many of the same moderators as we did when I first joined this site? I see a couple, but most seem to be gone.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I think we wore 'em slap out, lol.

All kidding aside, being a moderator is never easy. (I used to be one on another board; sometimes it can be a thankless job.)

Some of our members went downstream when the boat capsized, and a few mods went with them. Some simply took a break and enjoyed the break so much they decided to keep it that way.

And in some cases, life grabbed us by the ankles and steered us in different directions...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

CajunSunshine said:


> I still love it here... where else will we find a thread in a seemingly innocent and boring dieting section, and the thread meanders from losing weight, to gaining off-da-charts libido, to vasectomies, and herding cats?


Some of the best conversations are from us getting off track


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

We are way off topic but I just want to say, hillbilly, Oregon and cajun, you make me happy


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hooligans said:


> We are way off topic but I just want to say, hillbilly, Oregon and cajun, you make me happy


Like a fat kid with cake? Lol.


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

Pretty much. Yep.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Mais cher, Hooligans! I am happy that you are happy. Now, aren't you happy that I am happy that you are happy?

By the way, I am happy to see you back here!


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I see Muleskinner hasn't been back to discuss his sex life with us anymore. Wonder if we scared him away?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> I see Muleskinner hasn't been back to discuss his sex life with us anymore. Wonder if we scared him away?


Things to do on mule skin blankets?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

IndyDave said:


> Things to do on mule skin blankets?


You mean like delicious dinners in front of the fireplace and copious amounts of red wine?


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

losing weight, to gaining off-da-charts libido, to vasectomies, and herding cats? So how bout a conversation about losing weight while herding cats with off-da-charts libidos to get them vasectomies........


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

Haha...funny!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I think there are folks who do that, too. The local animal shelter has a pretty deep discount on feral kitty vascectomies... the weight loss part of the equation is questionable though, some participants of this sport don't seem to be doing very well with that aspect!


D-BOONE said:


> losing weight, to gaining off-da-charts libido, to vasectomies, and herding cats? So how bout a conversation about losing weight while herding cats with off-da-charts libidos to get them vasectomies........


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

barnbilder said:


> It takes a lot of hard work and dedication to be physically fit. In the case of the ladies "getting down to track weight", maybe they just realized after their achievements that they didn't need to be shackled to an unmotivated slob. And good for them.


Probably depends on why someone is trying to lose weight. If the reason is to look good and feel better about your self id say there is an excellent chance she would leave. But some of us are doing it so we can live longer in a healthy body and save $. I just want to be able to have a very long , happy, unmedicated life with my husband and children and future grands.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

ShannonR said:


> I see Muleskinner hasn't been back to discuss his sex life with us anymore. Wonder if we scared him away?[/QUOT
> 
> Yep, scared me off.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Is there something missing here, like nouns and verbs? 

Oh, now that I looked again after posting I see muleskinner's answer inside the post he quoted.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

He cut off the very last part of the quotation script so it didn't work as intended.


----------

